# Spaceview



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

When I joined the forum I posed the question "Is my Bulova 214 a genuine Spaceview?"

Below is a photo of the 214, what does the forum think?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'd say conversion. At the very least, there should be a shouldered movement ring that stops the movement protruding into the crystal space; doesn't seem to be one on yours.

Take the back off and post here what numbers (engraved and printed) are on the inside case back.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree with Paul. My immediate reaction was 'Nope' when I saw it. It seems unfinished round the edge at 9 o'clock. Its still a lovely watch though and you should wear and enjoy it.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

if you google Bulova 214 3rd result down it takes you to a really good site with pics and everything :notworthy:


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

To muddy the waters still further, many Accutrons were retrospectively converted by Bulova themselves because the spaceview was not originally a catalogued model. It was a dealer demonstration piece that people wanted to buy so Bulova sold them what they wanted.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

If you google accutron watch page or follow the link from Paul's site there is a whole article on spotting spaceview conversions including a section with case numbers I think. Conversion or not it's all about whether *you* like it


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

handlehall said:


> If you google accutron watch page or follow the link from Paul's site there is a whole article on spotting spaceview conversions including a section with case numbers I think. Conversion or not it's all about whether *you* like it


Thanks hh, I have visited Paul's site and found it very informative but I couldn't decide yes or no.

As I paid Â£120 for it I feel that it doesn't owe me anything and I do enjoy gloating over it.

I will have a look at the numbers as Paul described and post them on here.

I just like to research everything that I own.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the very useful info here. Looked at the website, and have defined my Accutron precisely.I bought it new from Byles of Farnborough, Hants in 1975 for just over Â£30. It is the Anniversary stainless steel version with a black leather strap, case 7581. It is in near mint condition, and gains about 8 mins a day with a 1.5v cell fitted.

A bit off topic, sorry. The watch in question has a different steel link to the right of the hands axis. Mine goes vertically along the length of the green plastics moulding to about 2mm fron the Six bar. Are the hands right for that model? Anyhow, treasure it. With an accucell, timekeeping is excellent. Don't wear it in bed. the humming keeps the wife awake!

Mike from Wight


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

The steel link you refer to on your model was a later addition to the movement, it serves 2 purposes, 1, to stop the tuning fork when setting the hands to allow the seconds hand to hack. 2, to give the tuning fork a 'kick' to start it resonating again after setting the hands.

PS.. Are you a fellow Islander? (Wight)


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

rdwiow said:


> The steel link you refer to on your model was a later addition to the movement, it serves 2 purposes, 1, to stop the tuning fork when setting the hands to allow the seconds hand to hack. 2, to give the tuning fork a 'kick' to start it resonating again after setting the hands.
> 
> PS.. Are you a fellow Islander? (Wight)


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes RDWiow, but can you delete "sunny" from your location.......


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

dobra said:


> Yes RDWiow, but can you delete "sunny" from your location.......


It was sunny yesterday...I think?

Cheers

Rob


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Way back in 2004 Roy used to sell a lot of Accutrons there were some beauties as well, I always regretted not getting a Spaceview.


----------

